# Mixing Interlux Brightside



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

It doesn't take much to effect the shade, I'd start with 1cc and see where is gets you. Mix it extremely well!


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

On a dark red hull the sun will do the work for you


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

You'll be surprised how much tint it could take before it changes a lot. Another note, why are you using brightsides? 

Oh yea, red boat paint has terrible coverage.


----------



## ZachMatthews (Feb 8, 2007)

Brightside has been bulletproof in my buddy's boat so I didn't see any reason not to use it again. I am a bit concerned about the coverage issue. I expect I'll be buying more than a quart, which is why I need to get the mix just right.

Zach


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

get the extra qt. and mix them both together now and do the tinting---pros do it that way


----------



## ZachMatthews (Feb 8, 2007)

That is probably the right move. I gather the consensus is there's no way I can cover with one quart?

Zach


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

For some reason, red marine paints seem to cover poorly. It's the exact opposite in automotive paint. Red's cover great in automotive paint. I stay away from paints like Brightside because they tend to peel and flake off. I guarantee you can scrape the paint off your buddies boat if you tried. Non-catalyzed paints do that. Now, with that said, some don't mind. Because they find it easy to do repairs with paints like those. But you don't get that true bond and strength that you would out of a catalyzed paint. 

My choice of paint is Awlgrip. But Perfection from Interlux is an alternative. 
I sprayed the inside of my buddies Highsider with Perfection and it's solid as a rock. It's held up perfectly fine, and looks great. Only thing I wasn't impressed with was that they fool you. You only get a usable quart. Even though the cans appear to give you a quart of paint, and a pint of catalyst.  The cans are actually not filled to the top. 

Now, the upside to this is, you can just pour the catalyst directly into the can of paint, and it gives you a quart of catalyzed paint. But that becomes irrelevant, cause you still have to put it into a mixing pail to add the reducer.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

If you are set on using a final finish that is a red tint then may I suggest that you prime in a grey color first. Any other base/primer color will cause the red to be very transparent and not cover very well, if not at all. If you notice, when a vehicle is painted then the primer is always in a grey tone. This process works for everything when using red and you will be very amazed as to how it will cover when done properly.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I sprayed this today. 
And it was a blend. I sprayed red on half the hood, and half the fender. Then cleared the full parts. also sprayed front bumper and rear passenger side door. 
Since it was a blend, the primer used was gray, but only on the repaired areas. automotive paint in red covers great. Marine, not so much. 

I paint for a living. Whether it's cars, or boats. I make the big money spraying boats, but it's seasonal. So in the off season, I'm the head painter at a body shop to keep the money rolling in.


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

Dam Dude, That's HOT and Sexy!! Looks great


----------



## Hicatch (May 10, 2011)

What kind of fishing do you intend to do? Red is not a good color for flats at all; especially for sight fishing. I understand if it's paint you have on hand but, you may find a red hull will greatly effect your fishing results.


----------



## mcomikey (Aug 10, 2009)

> . . . . I guarantee you can scrape the paint off your buddies boat if you tried.  . . .


I can scrape the paint off of my truck if I try.  Or any car you have sprayed.  Not saying you use cheap materials or bad quality. 
But really "scrape the paint if I try ?"


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

By that im sure he means non catalyzed paint is always a little soft.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

You cannot scrape car paint off. You can scratch it off. But not scrape it off. As in, peel it off using a scraper. There's a difference.... :


----------



## mcomikey (Aug 10, 2009)

*Scrape*: to _scratch_, injure, or mar the surface of.
*Scratch*:to break, mar, or mark the surface of by rubbing, _scraping_, or tearing with something sharp or rough.

Yep, got it :


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> *Scrape*: to _scratch_, injure, or mar the surface of.
> *Scratch*:to break, mar, or mark the surface of by rubbing, _scraping_, or tearing with something sharp or rough.
> 
> Yep, got it  :


Ok, smart ass.... 
Grab a plastic scraper and try and scrape paint off a car. If it comes off, who ever prepped it is a hack.  
Now get the same exact scraper and go to something that was painted with brightside and watch is peel off. I'm not talking out of my ass. This is what I do for a living. This is what allows me to buy two copperheads cash in two years.


----------



## ZachMatthews (Feb 8, 2007)

> What kind of fishing do you intend to do? Red is not a good color for flats at all; especially for sight fishing. I understand if it's paint you have on hand but, you may find a red hull will greatly effect your fishing results.


In my experience the fish feel the push of the boat looong before they have any opportunity to see its color (and I would say your effective casting range and accuracy have a lot more to do with success than boat color in the first place) but at any rate we are talking about a Gheenoe here.  I am not going to be chasing tarpon or bones out of it.  Carp and redfish in stained water is much more likely. Also stripers, etc. on inland waterways.  I have a lot of experience with those fisheries and I frankly I could paint the boat fluorescent green and it wouldn't matter.

As for the advice about priming, coverage, and paint choice, I appreciate all of it and I am sure you guys are right generally, however the white Interlux did a very acceptable job as a base for just one coat (roll and tip method, Interlux Brightside thinned by 5% in mineral spirits):










I am going to give the bottom another coat and the sides probably two more since they are what show.

Any advice on wet sanding a few runs?  I am pretty satisfied but it isn't perfect.

By the way Paint It Black got the color thing right.  This has 6 ccs of black in it and it barely affected it at all.  It is a little brighter than it will finish being because it's one coat over white but I was shocked how much paint it took to change the tone at all.

Zach


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Assuming youre going to give it more coats of paint, Use a paint stick with 320 grit Wrapped around,for the runs. 
Wetsand it sanding the length of the run. Do not sand top to bottom. You will burn the paint surrounding the run. Try to sand just the run. From side to side. So in essence, you're just shaving down the run.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Also, as for the hull color and catching fish thing goes, that's bs. 
People always told me stay away from black. I catch plenty fish on the regular. Bonefish are not scared of my boat. 
I fish primarily in crystal clear water that's a foot or less deep. For bonefish or redfish. And the fish don't mind the black hull.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Thats just everyones excuse for not catching fish.


----------



## ZachMatthews (Feb 8, 2007)

Or not being able to cast. 

Thanks PaintItBlack, that is a good suggestion. I have been knocking a few of the loose strands of roller lint out with steel wool, and these runs are really more noticeable only because the paint deepened in color there than because they stick out per se. 

Any tips on making sure the roller doesn't leave as much lint? Buy a better roller?

Zach


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Or not being able to cast.
> 
> Thanks PaintItBlack, that is a good suggestion.  I have been knocking a few of the loose strands of roller lint out with steel wool, and these runs are really more noticeable only because the paint deepened in color there than because they stick out per se.
> 
> ...



Buy better rollers. I don't use rollers much. I spray everything I paint, except nonskid. And ive never had any lint issues on nonskid. 
Just get some good rollers. 

I have also noticed some brushes lose strands in the paint at times.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

For the roll and tip method I would use a foam roller and a good brand white or black china bristle brush. The foam is naturally shed resistant and a good brush should never shed unless not properly cleaned well. Probably a good idea to get one from a reputable paint supplier because even the best brands at lowes or hd are still garbage. Using the foam also allows you to smooth the surface better than a lambs wool or synthetic roller plus they always have a tendacy to shed although they are marketed as shed resistant. If you plan on using one then I would wrap the roller several times with painters tape to remove any loose hairs but I would not use one unless it was really necessary. Looks good and PIB is right, spraying is the way to go in the future!


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Red does look pretty cool on a gheenoe tho!
Guys are right, spray is the way to go, its not "as" hard as its cracked up to be. If you want a perfect finish it does take good equipment and a bit more skill, but an "ok" spray job almost always looks better than a good roll job. Not to take away any merrit from any pro painters, because an ok job and a perfect job are worlds apart


----------



## ZachMatthews (Feb 8, 2007)

I agree spray would be ideal but I just didn't have the means to set that up. Besides, this boat is not that perfect and I am trying not to overkill as is.

Zach


----------



## floridanative1028 (May 30, 2009)

I don't know about one part paints but when your foam roller starts to swell up using 2 part then change it out because its about to start breaking up on you and get all up in yo candy paint.


----------

